# shrubbery?



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Tis anyone aware of where to find a shrubbery?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Igneous01 said:


> Tis anyone aware of where to find a shrubbery?




Um, what is it that you are calling a 'shrubbery'? The word is inclusive; the singular form is 'shrub', and is still an inclusive term for a whole bunch of plants. 'Bush' is probably a synonym, sort of anyway.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

No forget about shrubberies, you'll want to cut down trees with herrings


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Um, what is it that you are calling a 'shrubbery'? The word is inclusive; the singular form is 'shrub', and is still an inclusive term for a whole bunch of plants. 'Bush' is probably a synonym, sort of anyway.


shrubbery is a very special and unused word, it is both inclusive and exclusive to the plants it bestows


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

when you have found the shrubbery, you must place it here, beside this shrubbery, only slightly higher so you get a two layer effect with a little path running down the middle.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Neeeeeeee!


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I'd suggest looking for shrubs first...where there are shrubs there's sure to be shrubbery!!


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

I misread this as "snobbery".


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Isnt that a Cole Porter song?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

My dictionary says that a shrubbery is a collection of shrubs taken as a whole, a place where shrubs are planted. So what and who cares?


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Audrey II in Little Shop of Horrors is shubbery of sorts.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

ask at the garden centre.

you could find some in peoples gardens and parks. or along side roads.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)




----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Bravely bold Sir Robin rode forth from Camelot
He was not afraid to die, O brave Sir Robin
He was not at all afraid to be killed in nasty ways
Brave, brave, brave, brave Sir Robin
He was not in the least bit scared to be mashed into a pulp
Or to have his eyes gouged out and his elbows broken
To have his kneecaps split and his body burned away
And all his limbs hacked and mangled, brave Sir Robin
His head smashed in and his heart cut out
And his liver removed and his bowels unplugged


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

cwarchc said:


> Bravely bold Sir Robin rode forth from Camelot
> He was not afraid to die, O brave Sir Robin
> He was not at all afraid to be killed in nasty ways
> Brave, brave, brave, brave Sir Robin
> ...


This a description of what happens in Manchester when you go for a take-out.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Only in the better areas



moody said:


> This a description of what happens in Manchester when you go for a take-out.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Ni! Ni! Ni! Ni!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

LOVE THIS THREAD:lol:


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

That's the good stuff.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

I like shrubbery jam...


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Shrubbery jam? That sounds intriguing.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Bartering won't help. Fair exchange is no shrubbery.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

georgedelorean said:


> Shrubbery jam? That sounds intriguing.


It is, tasty but sticky.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the necrobounce. What a great topic. I like shrubbery better than classical music, my wife or girlfriend.


----------

